# North West Sydney Brew Club



## Samwise Gamgee (4/11/05)

G'Day,

There will be an initial meet @ 7:30pm on the 21st November (monday).
It will be held at the Castle Hill Tavern (prob meet in the TAB as it should be empty and it has the best range of beers).

The idea of this meet is to see if there is much interest to organise a Brew Club in the area and if so, to discuss the format of the club.

Meet details as above are also at:
http://au.groups.yahoo.com/group/Sydney_Cr...ers_Association

if you want to forward the link to other people in the area who might interested.

Please advise if you coming along.

 


Cheers and Beers,
-am-


----------



## Scotty (4/11/05)

I would be interested, i hope i can make it. Ill post back when i can make a confirmation.

Scotty


----------



## timmy (6/11/05)

seeing as its a 10 minute walk i should be there.


----------



## Doc (12/11/05)

Missed this as it was a hell week.
How did it go. Many guys make it along ?

Doc


----------



## Linz (12/11/05)

Doc,

Thats monday week .....21/11/2005

you havent missed it........yet


----------



## Jazzafish (13/11/05)

I'll be there unless I get called in from work... Be overseas until Sunday


----------



## Doc (13/11/05)

Linz said:


> Doc,
> 
> Thats monday week .....21/11/2005
> 
> ...



Cheers Linz. Shows I haven't even had time to read posts properly 
In my diary, and aiming to be there.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (13/11/05)

Proves you DID have a hell of a week


----------



## Jazzafish (13/11/05)

If the above link doesn't work, try this one

http://au.groups.yahoo.com/group/Sydney_Cr...rs_Association/


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (14/11/05)

BUMP

only a week to go!


----------



## Gerard_M (16/11/05)

Its 1/2 time in the soccer, just enough time to catch up on world events and give this up coming event a bump. :beer: 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (16/11/05)

I'm there. Will be doing my Xmas Case swap too (mental note: must bottle THIS weekend  ) 

Doc


----------



## junior06 (16/11/05)

Guys, won't be able to make it monday but definetly keen on a club around the area, i'm in Bella Vista so round the corner, love it hear on the outcome of monday.

Cheers
Junior


----------



## Gerard_M (20/11/05)

One day to go, this needs a bump!
CYA Monday
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (20/11/05)

I'm in. 
Won't have my Xmas Case with me (as per the NSW Xmas Case topic).

See you there.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazzafish (21/11/05)

Looking forward to it guys


----------



## Bobby (21/11/05)

would like to be there but play futsal tonight....


----------



## Scotty (21/11/05)

I hope i will be able to make it, i just need to work out how to get there and home again.

Scotty


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (21/11/05)

Scotty, what suburb you in? Someone might be going near your place and could possibly pick you up.


----------



## berto (21/11/05)

Hey guys. 
Would love to get there, but soccer on Mondays.


----------



## Bobby (22/11/05)

so how did it go??


----------



## Tseay (22/11/05)

Good result for our first meeting. Had 9 of the North West's best attend and roughed out a program for the new year. Planning on a family BBQ in the new year. Let us know if you want to be on the mailing list.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/11/05)

Yeah I will be.


----------



## /// (22/11/05)

keep the IBU's in contact - [email protected]


----------



## Tseay (6/12/05)

The following Yahoo group is now in operation:

[email protected]

I'd ask that existing and potential members register for the time being I will continue to communicate via existing email addresses. The group site will be used as a contact point for new members, programs, recipies links etc.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## /// (6/12/05)

Sorry is that an Email or a Group?


----------



## Tseay (6/12/05)

Doh ! Group addres is 

http://au.groups.yahoo.com/group/nwsbrewers/


----------



## KenBoy (21/12/05)

Tseay said:


> Doh ! Group addres is
> 
> http://au.groups.yahoo.com/group/nwsbrewers/
> [post="95868"][/post]​



I can't join this group at work, they block access so I'll try from my home account.

In the meantime could you please add me to the mailing list, I'm be interested in becoming a part of a brewing club in the NW Sydney region


----------



## Doc (21/12/05)

Hey Ken,

The mailing list is automated through Yahoo Groups. So unfortunately you will need to wait until you get home to signup.
After that you will then be able to get the email at work.

We have a number of things coming up for the club. A real exciting one in a weeks time that Tseay is about to post here shortly.

We are also in the Hills Times this week.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (21/12/05)

What about a scan for the rest of us guys

Thanks


----------



## Doc (22/12/05)

I normally get five of the local newspapers.
This week I haven't had a single one.
The article is actually in the Hills News NOT the Hills Times.
So sorry, I can't scan in what I don't have.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## andrewl (25/12/05)

I am also interested in the group as I live in Quakers Hill... Just 5 minutes up the road


----------



## Scotty (25/12/05)

Saw your article doc, mate you are fast becoming the face of home brewing in NSW. Lol

Scotty


----------



## Doc (26/12/05)

hahahhaha, not quite.
Just got to see the article last night, thanks to Grandma who got and kept the paper. Will scan in and post later.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (26/12/05)

And here is the scanned article.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tangent (26/12/05)

your avatar is superbly accurate!


----------



## Linz (26/12/05)

Top job guys !!!


----------



## andrewl (28/12/05)

Congrats gentlemen!


----------



## Tseay (6/1/06)

Folks,

This is an unabashed trawl for more members, we are moving to the next level of development. Our family BBQ is on this weekend.

If you'd like to get involved, check us out at:

http://au.groups.yahoo.com/group/nwsbrewers/

Cheers

T


----------



## markws (6/1/06)

just added my self to the list - can't make the BBQ - look forward to hearing about more upcoming meetings.

Cheers

MWS


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (15/2/06)

A quick reminder that there is a Club Meeting tonight at the Hillside Tavern on Old Northern Rd, Castle Hill (opposite the piazza and down a little towards showground rd) from 7pm. 

If you're interested in joining feel free to come down for a chat + food + beer

cheers,


----------

